# 3 Stage Car Seats for infant - Worth it?



## GreenVariety (Aug 12, 2009)

Hello everyone,

Soon to be new mom here. I don't know anything about car seats. I have been reading on here and found out some stuff. I do have a few questions though. The three stage car seats seem to be more economical. My husband likes the idea of the infant ones because he could pull the baby out of the car in the seat. I intend to wrap or sling whenever the car isn't moving and have expressed to him that he will probably do the same. We don't go to restaurants very often and will be switching from 2 incomes to 1 so the chances are even lower. I would imagine I could have a wrapped baby in a restaurant though and don't need a seat necessarily. Forgive my ignorance I am planning on doing everything very different then everyone I know. We won't be having a stroller in the foreseeable future. However we will also be bed sharing and we do have pets so my husband has brought up the fact that he might want to take a shower and I won't be there and an infant car seat might be nice to set the baby in while he showers.

I really don't know. There is so much to take into consideration. For me just getting one car seat would be nice. I can see his point though and really have no basis for comparison and no real knowledge base. I could really use some advice from seasoned mama's! Should I just buy the infant seat and then upgrade to a different one when needed or would the 3 stage work just fine? I want something safe, that will fit in a truck if needed (Dodge Dakota) as well as go in the car (Subaru Impreza 2007) no problem. Recommendations on seats are always welcome too. I wanted something with high quality fabric or organic but I got a SnuggleWoll cover so I'm not too concerned about that anymore.

thanks so much!

Wysteria


----------



## jeminijad (Mar 27, 2009)

Hmmmm...

When you say three stage, do you mean a seat like the 3-in-1 seats (Eddier Bauer, Alpha Omega are some brands?)

Those don't end up being as economical as they advertise themselves as being. They only rear face to 35 lbs, when many newer seats can rear face longer- you want to rear face to the miminum of age 2, and preferably closer to 4, since it is so much safer for tiny kids. A 35 lb seat may not get a chunky or just big for their age kid there.

They used to only forward face harnessed to 40 lbs, although I know some now can FF to 50lbs. But the top harness heights aren't as tall as they could be, so your child could outgrow it before they are mature enough to ride in just a booster. Sometimes the boxes on 3-in-1s don't make this clear, and you buy it thinking you can harness a long time, but you can't.

Then, the main problem is the boosters that the seats convert to. They position the belt in an unsafe way on kids' abdomens. I know this is a long way away, but you really want a dedicated booster seat when that time comes, that will hold the seatbelt safely against the child's hips/thighs.

I am sure some experts (CPSTs) will come along and give better details, but I wanted to pipe up and recommend a convertible car seat rather than a 3-in-1. That way you still get a lot of use out of it (they range from 6 year expirations to 8 years) and will be able to keep your child as safe as possible.


----------



## BetsyS (Nov 8, 2004)

I'm no car seat expert







, but I do agree with your dh on one point. At some point, you'll probably want _somewhere_ to put your baby down. But... That can easily be accomplished with something other than a bucket car seat. I personally like bouncy seats, and they run about $15 (used) at consignment stores here. Some people like swings for the same reason. There are recommendations that babies don't really spend time in car seats outside of the car, so that's something to think about, too.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

If you're looking for a seat that will be safe for a new baby, and still accommodate your child well into childhood, one of the newer convertibles on the market might be just the thing for you. They tend to rear-face longer, plus they have taller shells and higher harness heights, so that a child can stay harnessed a long time. By the time your child is too big for the seat, the child will be ready for a booster, and they don't cost much at all-- our highback Turbobooster was only $50.

We have the Sunshine Kids Radian, and are very happy with it, although it can be tricky to install in some cars. But there are a few other new convertibles out that I've heard good things about. I'm sure someone on here will be able to point you in the right direction.

We had a 3-in-1 for DD1. It was the Alpha Omega, the model that was out then (2004). Anyway, she wound up not fitting properly in it as an infant, because she was not a long baby, only 21 inches, and the harness was too big. So we wound up having to rush out and buy an infant seat anyway. Then when she was 4, she outgrew the seat, and we tried to convert it to a booster, and we realized she didn't fit right in it, because it positioned the belt across the soft part of her belly, which isn't safe. So we regretted choosing that one; fortunately I got it as a gift, and didn't pay for it. At that time, though, there were fewer options.

Personally, I love the infant car seats. Even if you plan on mostly wearing or carrying baby, there are times when it's freezing cold and sleeting, and it really sucks to take baby out of the car seat, since babies can't really wear heavy coats in a car seat, so you have to wrestle the kid into a coat in the sleet. Then there's those times when baby JUST fell asleep, and if you take baby out to put baby in a sling, baby is going to wake up and be cranky and need soothing right when you have to go into your dentist appointment. Stuff like that. I don't like to see babies in them all the time, but I can't deny they're handy sometimes.

But I know many parents get along without the infant seat, so it's definitely do-able. But I found ours to be a nice luxury, for those moments when it make life much easier and baby much happier to just stay in the seat.


----------



## just_lily (Feb 29, 2008)

I am not sure what a SnuggleWoll cover is, but anything that goes between the baby and the carseat isn't safe. They only types of covers that are safe are the shower-cap type ones.

You aren't going to find a carseat with organic fabric. Just not. And most of them have been treated with fire-resistant chemicals as well.

I liked my bucket seat, but I am not entirely sure it was worth the money. My DD used to freak out a bit when we strapped her in, but since it was a bucket I could swing her back and forth a bit and she would calm right back down. We live in Canada, so being able to bundle her up in the house and then take her out to the car was ideal. And I liked that when I put the bucket in the stroller she was facing me, so I could coo and talk to her as we walked.

I think full-time baby wearing is a nice ideal to have, but you also have to be willing to adapt to the child. My daughter hated being worn until she had enough head control to face outwards, and even then she only tolerated it from time to time. She just wanted to be able to see what was going on.

I wouldn't get a bucket just as a place to put your baby. A bouncy seat is way better for that.


----------



## GreenVariety (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks for everyone's responses so far. Why is the SnuggleWool cover not safe? They are specifically designed for car seats and good if you are practicing EC or have baby in cloth diapers as the car seat isn't ruined. They are also incredibly beneficial when it comes to helping baby regulate body temperature from what I understand as they are wool and breathable.

Anyway, I'm learning a lot but having a bit of a disconnect too (especially about the snugglewool cover. There is so much to learn!


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

The snuggle wool cover isn't good because it hasn't been tested WITH your carseat in an a crash test. This essentially makes your kid the crash test dummy if you were to be in an accident.


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

We had a 3-in-1 from the start & I have no regrets about it. At times it might have been easier to have the infant seat & be able to take the whole thing but that really was the exception for us. Plus ds grew so fast he would have been out of the infant seat long before 6 months - we would have had to buy a convertible anyway.

As for having a place to put the babe, a blanket on the floor works great! We have 2 cats & 2 dogs & putting ds on the floor has never been an issue. Or you could get one of those inexpensive little bouncy seat things - lots of people like those specifically for when they are showering or cooking.


----------



## lovepiggie (May 10, 2009)

We bought a travel system with the removable carseat in it for our baby... It was great, for the first three months, until he grew out of it! I loved being able to take him out of the car without waking him, and also being able to bundle him up warm in the house before bringing him out to the car!


----------



## painefaria (Jul 4, 2007)

I am not a big fan of the infant seats. We chose to use a convertible seat from the beginning with DS. I have used the infant seats with other family members children and find it more convient to wear the baby no matter where we were. We used the sling in when we were out to eat I get really nervous when I see the infant seat on the floor, in one of the carrier stands, etc. I worry that a server won't see them and trip/spill etc. We have used the stroller only a few times in the almost three years. As for the showering and where to put the baby. We had a baby bouncer and a bumbo for when he was older. We have also used the baby bathtub in a pinch (without water).


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

If you want to consider a convertible from birth that will probably get your child to booster age (or close, you may have to buy a combo seat later like the nautilus) I'd look into:

Sunshine Kids Radians (rearface 40-45lbs depending on model, forward faces to 65 or 80lbs, but will probably be outgrown by height first, get one with the infant insert, does take upa lot of room front to back when installed at 45 degrees, so that might be an issue)
Graco Myride (shorter shell than the radian so might not last as long, fits newborns really well, rearfaces to 40lbs, but taller kids will outgrow by height before that, forward faces to 65lbs, but most kids won't make it that far anyways)
True Fit (removeable headrest for baby, so takes up less room front to back, rearfaces to 35lbs and ff's to 65 (though probably won't last most kids that long, fits newborns well)

If you do decide on an infant seat I'd consider the graco snugride35, chicco keyfit30, or safety first onboard/onboard air 35.

If you plan on having multiple kids and could reuse the infant seat it ends up being a better value. Then you usually can hand down the convertible and buy your oldest a seat that will last longer as need be.


----------



## snoopy5386 (May 6, 2005)

put me down for another lover of the infant car seat. True they do not last as long as a convertible, but they certainly have their place. I cannot tell you how many times I was glad to have it and glad to have somewhere safe and clean to put my baby down when I could not hold/wear them - you mentioned restaurants which is true, but also doctor/dentist offices, public restrooms, dressing rooms, the library, etc. I would always take my DD out of the seat and wear/carry her if she was awake and the errand would take more time than it would take for me to get her out of the carrier, put her in the sling and then put her back in the carrier again - ie returning a video, picking up a pizza, etc I would just leave her in the carrier. And when they are sleeping it is a godsend. Trust me, especially as your baby gets older, you won't be able to transfer them from carseat to sling without waking them up and you do not want to wake them up!!! I would absolutely get the infant seat and a snap and go frame so you don't have to bust your arm carrying it around. I can't tell you how nice it is to be able to shop with your peacefully sleeping baby in the infant seat vs a cranky baby crying in a sling/wrap. And with the higher limit infant seats available now many kids can stay in them until 12-18 months old. They are also very handy in the winter, you can bundle the baby up inside and carry them to the car nice and snug and warm. Now that we are having #2 I'm even more glad to have one - somewhere safe to put down the baby while I care for my older child when she is hurt or throwing a tantrum.


----------



## StephandOwen (Jun 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Llyra* 
But I know many parents get along without the infant seat, so it's definitely do-able. But I found ours to be a nice luxury, for those moments when it make life much easier and baby much happier to just stay in the seat.

I agree. DS had an infant seat but only fit in it for about 3 months. I was glad I didn't buy it (I borrowed it from my mom, whose dd had just outgrown it shortly before... I got pregnant when my little sister was only 6 months old).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *just_lily* 
I am not sure what a SnuggleWoll cover is, but anything that goes between the baby and the carseat isn't safe. They only types of covers that are safe are the shower-cap type ones.

I was curious too, so looked it up. I think this is what the OP is thinking of.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GreenVariety* 
Why is the SnuggleWool cover not safe? They are specifically designed for car seats and good if you are practicing EC or have baby in cloth diapers as the car seat isn't ruined. They are also incredibly beneficial when it comes to helping baby regulate body temperature from what I understand as they are wool and breathable.

Because anything that comes between the carseat and the baby could compress in an accident, causing the straps to become loose enough to not hold the baby in the carseat, making him/her a projectile. Sorry to be so frank about it, but that's basically what it boils down to. It is the same reason kids shouldn't wear jackets in carseats (or why babies shouldn't wear snowsuits in a carseat). Best to dress baby normally with *maybe* a thin fleece jacket or bunting. Buckle baby in carseat and cover with a blanket. A hat can go on the head to keep that warm.


----------



## StephandOwen (Jun 22, 2004)

I do agree with your dp that you will eventually need someplace safe to put the baby down. Please do not make the mistake of leaving your infant on the floor/bed/etc where pets can reach him/her while you are busy taking a shower or cooking or whatever.

We had this when ds was young. It worked well when he was an infant, because we could put the stand up and it was reclined enough to keep him comfy. Once he grew we could put the stand down and it became a little rocker. When he grew even more and was a toddler it became a chair he could sit in whenever that was just his size. We really liked it and it lasted quite awhile (we did get rid of it because he had a habit of standing on it and "surfing" or pushing it to something else to climb where he shouldn't have been). It can easily fit in a bathroom for a place for the baby to sit while you or dh showers.


----------



## Latte Mama (Aug 25, 2009)

3 in 1's are NOT the only seat you will ever need. The infant seat is your choice. We had one and I was glad for it as my DS was born in September.

I second the convertible choices mentioned in the thread, Radian, Truefit, My Ride. Then after that you can get a Nautilus to harness longer which converts to a booster. Of course by that time something new and exciting could be out!


----------



## mrsfru (Jul 12, 2005)

Here's the other thing no one mentioned....you want a car-seat that's easy to switch between cars, right? Well, no convertible is *that* easy to switch b/t vehicles regularly...and trying to uninstall and reinstall on the fly makes it much more likely that it won't be installed correctly, greatly increasing the risks to your child in an accident. But w/an infant seat, you can purchase an extra base so that you just snap the seat into the other base when you trade off--no need to reinstall. Also, most infant seats have special slots that allow them to be installed w/out the base using the seatbelt, so if you go out w/your best friend or your mom for the day, you can take her car and not reinstall the seat. These things made having an infant seat really nice for us, and we were die hard baby wearers! Plus, there are babes (like some pp'ers mentioned) that weren't that fond of baby wearing at times--our youngest was not a good baby wearer b/c of his severe reflux. I had multiple types of carriers, but until we figured out how to really get his reflux under control I did not wear him in any carrier--and that took months!

We have a "three in one" as a spare, and while it does last a good long time while rearfacing...it's a real PITA to install in any vehicle....which pretty much rules it out for me. There are other seats that are much nicer for the price. Also, newer, better seats are coming out every day now...and considering that is now being recognized and recommended to rearface to age 4 if possible....you want a convertible seat that will take a child to age 4 rearfacing...some of the convertibles that do this will fit a newborn, but not all will...and most expire in 6 yrs. You can fully expect to have 3 carseats for you child--an infant seat (even one that goes to 35 lbs and lasts most kids till 12-18 mos), a high-weight convertible seat, and eventually, a booster seat (which you won't need till at least age 4, probably closer to 5 or 6).

Congrats on your baby!!!

mrsfru


----------



## TheGirls (Jan 8, 2007)

Another point about using one seat throughout - carseats expire. Usually after 6 years. Most kids need to be in a booster until they are 10-12 years old, and no seat lasts that long, so you need two seats anyhow. The 3-in-1's seem to make good RF seats, ok FF seats (for small children who should probably be RF anyhow) and horrible unsafe boosters. Also, they won't harness most kids until they are old enough for the unsafe booster.

I did not like our infant seat at all. I had a May baby and she outgrew it by September - just when it might have been useful. She screamed the whole time she was in it, so I was most certainly not leaving her in there when we stopped. I think she slept in it once. She outgrew it at 4 months. It wasn't worth it to me. My kid is very tall though, born in spring, and a carseat hater. With a different kid it might have been different.

If you want to minimize the number of seats, get a good convertible (Radian, MyRide, TrueFit, etc) that will get you through the first few years, and when that one is close to being outgrown in 5 or 6 years, come back on here and I'm sure someone will direct you to a good booster (or combination harness/booster seat if you still need that). I suspect the recommendations will change in the next 5 or 6 years.









If you want an infant seat, start with that, then get a good convertible, then a booster. An infant seat is "extra" it doesn't replace the need for a good convertible.

Skip the snugglewool thing, you don't want extra layers between your baby and the carseat. It isn't safe and can cause the harness to not fit properly or to be too loose in a crash.


----------



## dogretro (Jun 17, 2008)

We never liked the infant seats & had dd in a convertible starting at about her third car ride. I do NOT like to carry babies around in their buckets, either. We have a v nice double stroller, so even when we had foster babies, I was able to unbuckle the kids from their seats and pop them right into the stroller. I could also wear the younger child, too. In a restaurant, babies either are worn or lay across our laps. If you bend your knee and rest your ankle on top of your other knee it makes a perfect baby recliner. You can sit like this in a booth, too.

However, dfd2 did NOT like to be in the convertible. It made her sit more upright than was comfortable for her & she would cry. She was the first out of three to complain about it. For her comfort, we did buy a fabulous infant seat. She was more reclined and much more happy. We still v rarely carried her around in it, though. If we had to pop in somewhere for like 2 seconds, yeah it was usually easier to leave her buckled in, but we still made the commitment to carry her otherwise. We will use that infant seat w/ our new baby, but, again, still take her out of the seat & leave the seat in the car when we go places. Just b/c an infant seat is easier to switch between cars, eventually your kid is going to be in a convertible anyway & you will still have to switch the seat out if you want to be in a different car. Might as well get used to installing it in different cars sooner.

In conclusion, I generally say to skip the infant seat and go right to convertible. Your baby may decide differently for you, though







Playmats, swings, & bouncy chairs are all made to set your baby in when you are in the house, not car seats.


----------



## WC_hapamama (Sep 19, 2005)

I bought a 3 in 1 seat when my DS#2 was a newborn, which he rode in from 5 months old... he outgrew it shortly after his 2nd birthday, and we ended up having to buy him a combination seat then a booster. When it came to buying car seats, my first two kids were my "learning experiences". I haven't had to buy quite so many seats for my younger 3.

The OP may want to rethink her stance on babywearing all the time. Mama, you need one safe place other than on your person to be able to set your baby in your home. It is extremely difficult to use the restroom while wearing/holding a baby. It's hazardous to eat/drink hot foods or beverages while wearing/holding a newborn. Anything that requires bending or crouching while babywearing is difficult. Babies don't stay stationary for long, and adult beds, sofas and floors are not a safe place to leave a baby unattended with pets, even mellow, placid pets.

I'm mama to 5, including one who is currently 8 weeks old. One of the very first lessons I learned as a parent is that it doesn't matter what I intend to do with my babies... if they don't like what I'm doing, they're going to protest, and sometimes I just need to go with the flow. I've had a couple of colicky babies, 1 who loved his pacifier and preferred the stroller over the sling, another who self-weaned early, 1 who decided fairly early that he slept better in his own bed... being flexible is important.


----------



## allisonrose (Oct 22, 2004)

I considered skipping the infant seat and going directly to a convertible seat but lucked into finding an infant seat on clearance. I was glad to have it at times. Mainly when he fell asleep in the car and I wanted to move him into the house still asleep.

I didn't ever use the seat in the house for showering. I didn't have a bouncy seat either and didn't get a swing until he was 3 months or so. He wasn't too impressed with it. I mostly showered while he was sleeping.

DahliaRW already listed convertible seats that are suitable to newborns since not all will fit them when they are still ity-bitty.


----------

